# Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Dehane"



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Dehane"


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful fish! More info...are they in the cichlid family and semi aggressive?


----------



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

family : chichlidae
origin : africa ( cameroon ) Dehane river
max length : 8 ~ 10 cm
temp : 22 ~ 28 degree
ph : 6 ~ 8
aggressive : semi aggressive
food : any life food or dry food 

very easy to keep in the tank and can keep with any tetra / pleco / corydoras ......


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have seen these guys in lfs's before going for $40.00. beautiful fish.


----------

